# Heresy Online's News & Rumours Forum Needs YOU!



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

​ 

With the upcoming roll-out of Heresy Online's Award Medals, the News & Rumours section are seeking people to earn the official medal of News & Rumours - the _Mark of the Hydra_ - awarded to posters who consistently bring news and rumours of unreleased tabletop gaming goodness to the Heresy Online Community.​ 









 






We've noticed that the quality of news and rumours brought to the forum is good; but it could be better. News & Rumours is a hugely important part of a hobby forum - everyone loves to get the first look at that new tank, Daemon, Ork, Elf or even Space Marine, as we've seen whenever posts are made with photos from Open Days, Games Days or when a store lets slip yet-unreleased models.​ 


_This is where you, the Heresy Online community, come in._​ 


What we're looking for:​ 


Photos of models or greens, books etc that are yet to be released; be that at stores or at various Open/Games Days.
Information on release schedules, new Codices or Army Books.
Pictures of the latest and greatest from across the web - but give credit where due!
People to help keep rumour threads up to date with the latest information.
Information from reliable sources - even if that source has to remain anonymous.
As said in the News & Rumours rules sticky, feel free to PM me or email (which you can do anonymously) any information you'd be worried about posting under your account. Remember to follow the rules as posted in that thread too! 




We're watching, +rep to those who make quality contributions and are looking for a sustained drive to make Heresy Online _the_ place for hobby news and rumours. The _Mark of the Hydra_ could be yours...​


----------



## cammysterio (Jun 8, 2009)

k: cool k:k:k:k:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

So how often are these medals given out?
Do you have to fulfil all 5 bullet points or just some of them? 
Do medals actually do something or are they just for show?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

its probably as often as some of the other medals come out. Its just at t he discretion of the mods


----------

